# E Roads in Europe



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've been chatting to a pal who has just returned from his first trip abroad. He survived just about.

His biggest moan was about road numbering in some countries. Before he left he knew nothing about the European Road numbering system "E Roads" for short.

Many countries now use the E road numbers for through routes in some towns and cities. One of the worst offenders is Switzerland, in some places they only use the E numbers to sign a route.

So if you are venturing abroad for the first and plan to visit a few countries make sure you make a note of the E road numbers on your route.
See http://www.elbruz.org/eroads/AGR_2.htm

Of course if you have a GPS you should not have a problem. If like me your a mark 1 eyeball and a paper map man look out.

Also be aware for the colour of direction signs in the places you plan to visit.

For instance in France the Autoroute signs are blue the other main roads are in Green. When you cross into Switzerland it's the other way round. Can be a bit confusing at first.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Most maps/atlases have had the E numbers as well as the traditional numbers for some years now. Some countries are gradually changing their signs to only show the E number, especially on international routes.
Phil.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

A useful site Don.

I've added it to the list of useful websites here:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-38368.html#38368

I hope that's ok.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Phil905 said:


> Most maps/atlases have had the E numbers as well as the traditional numbers for some years now. Some countries are gradually changing their signs to only show the E number, especially on international routes.
> Phil.


Phil,

I agree with you, but on my travels I've met people who did not know what the E numbers were all about.

If I could publish some of the mail I get from people asking for travel advice you would be amazed at the things I get asked. I'm surprized some even make it to Dover.

Don


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O I used to get confused with the 'E' numbers and my still being used 1995 and 1996 Map of Europe and 2001 Autoroute. But at the end of the day as long as I was heading in the direction of the SUn I didn't and still don't care. :wink:


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Of course as SatNav becomes more popular people wont care what they call the roads as long as they get there safely. For years the French used to change their road numbers almost weekly  I think they had shares in Michelin. At least with the E numbers, hopefully, they will not need to change often, if at all.
Phil.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

another useful site from Don,
:? so is the E13 the M1 :? 
I can cope with e numbers on the mainland, with my trusty map and eyeglass, never thought to look for them here  

8)


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*e numbres*

H i Don

The E nubers are great as they dont change when you cross the borders

We use a paper map and plan the route using the Exxx all the way and adding in the towns we pass (and sometimes have to go through)
An dmore recently we use an autoroute program which gives us the distance travelled and time

This is hand written along with the map pages

Pam the navigates using this information and tell me whereabouts we are on the map.
If there is a hold up we can sort out the nearest service area, or plan another route

Of course you have to be able to read a map to do this


----------

